# Shoreline



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news on how the trial is going on this soggy day.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## D. Province (Feb 21, 2008)

Any word in the derby?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I do know that Rex Bell and Rev Won The Derby!!!!!!!!!!!! YAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Amateur callbacks:

3, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 26, 31, 39, 42, 44, 46, 50, 53, 54, 58, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70, 72

27 back.

Sorry I don't have info on the derby.

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The Derby winner Rev

In the holding blind at CNYRC 3rd series derby with owner/handler Rex Bell


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

any other word on the trial?

Juli


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The open is over that is all I know


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open:

1St Mike Couto-With Lop and I think that make a new FC Chessie!!! & Q's For the Nat Amat!!!
2nd Rick Roberts and Rush
3rd Mark Mosher and Bebe


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Open:
> 
> 1St Mike Couto-With Lop and I think that make a new FC Chessie!!! & Q's For the Nat Amat!!!
> 2nd Rick Roberts and Rush
> 3rd Mark Mosher and Bebe


 
WOOOHOOOOO! GO GO Brown DOGS!!!

Congrats to Mike and Loppy! I do believe that is the win she needed! FC AFC!

Juli


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats Mike and Loppy! Good luck this coming week.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Mike and Loppy.

Mary Beth


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Mike and new FC Loppy. That is awesome.

Congrats to Bob Larson on his win and Norm Mac for his second in the AM

Also to Brenda Lokey who took the 3rd and 4th in the AM.

Paula


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, I guess. What fun aftermaths at the big stakes. Congratulations to all who finished and placed, and to that L.O.P. and Mike on their Open Win! Yer fan club in VT.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone have any qual results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations Mike and new FC Loppy. That is awesome.
> 
> Congrats to Bob Larson on his win and Norm Mac for his second in the AM
> 
> ...


YAHOO Congratulations to all!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

dixidawg said:


> Anyone have any qual results?



JUST walking in the door. I don't have results in front of me, but from memory-

1st- Ed Forrey-Castlebay Abe's Cranberry Run (Abe)

2nd -Dottie Wattleworth-Goldbriar's Gator Raider (Gator)

3rd -Randy Bohn-Good Timen Man- (Waylon)

4th-Lois Munroe-Heart & Soul's Manna From Heaven-(Moses)


There were several JAMs, but I don't want to try and post w/out having the names in front of me.

FUN weekend. Great, challenging setups. Finn & I had a great time running test dog in the 3rd & 4th series. Congrats to all who placed & jammed!!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> JUST walking in the door. I don't have results in front of me, but from memory-
> 
> 1st- Ed Forrey-Castlebay Abe's Cranberry Run (Abe)
> 
> ...


...2nd -Dottie Wattleworth-Goldbriar's Gator Raider (Gator)....


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Any decriptions of set ups for the Qual would be appreciated!! I am planning on running my first at Long Island and would be interested at the scenarios at Shoreline for any that witnessed them.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A big wonderful congratulations to Brenda and her 3rd and 4th placements in the Amateur.


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

*CORRECTION TO QUAL PLACEMENTS:*

*3rd PLACE *Randy Bohn 
 Good Timen Man- (Waylon)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

cravendawg said:


> *CORRECTION TO QUAL PLACEMENTS:*
> 
> *3rd PLACE *Randy Bohn
> Good Timen Man- (Waylon)


Sincere apologies! I had 3rd & 4th in the wrong order. :-( Sorry Randy! He ran like a million bucks for you! 

M


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

The results are now posted on retrieverentry. 
I also would like to thank every one that worked so hard to make this trial possible. Our judges provided challanging setups and judged them fairly. Our marshals got everything setup and kept the dogs moving. Our guns and throwers were hard working even under weather conditions that made it tough.Our hunt test club members who came and worked 
as they gave up time with their own dogs to help us.To the Army Corp. and to James Dean who provided the grounds to make this trial possible. And lastly to our chairperson who worked long and hard before and during the trial to make things go so smoothly.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Awesome back to back weekends for Mike. What a team.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> The results are now posted on retrieverentry.
> I also would like to thank every one that worked so hard to make this trial possible. Our judges provided challanging setups and judged them fairly. Our marshals got everything setup and kept the dogs moving. Our guns and throwers were hard working even under weather conditions that made it tough.Our hunt test club members who came and worked
> as they gave up time with their own dogs to help us.To the Army Corp. and to James Dean who provided the grounds to make this trial possible. And lastly to our chairperson who worked long and hard before and during the trial to make things go so smoothly.


......"here-here" Great judges, set-ups ....

Thanks to all....

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Tom D said:


> Awesome back to back weekends for Mike. What a team.


They are quite the team; he and the Lopstah got a second in the open today at the Chessie Specialty. Yahoo.

Paula


----------

